# Help! CD -rom stuck in computer



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

Now I've done it. I put a CD rom for a photo keychain holder into the computer, reluctantly because it was small, but I thought it was just like a CD. Now I can't get it out and can't find it on the desk top. Is there anyone out there who can tell me how to get it out. I tried restarting and nothing happened. And of course I can't get a cd in.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Do a search and find your copy of Disk Utility. Mine is in Applications - Utilities.

Open DIsk Utility by double-clicking.

Look for your installed CD on the left and hi-light (click once).

Click "eject" at top.


Hope this works.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

When you say "it was small" do you mean that you put a mini-CD into the slot-loading drive of your computer?

If so, the official answer is "uh-oh." My store used to make a LOT of money getting those things out of there, but we didn't like doing it. You have to disassemble the machine, then disassemble the optical drive (which often ruins it) to get one of those buggers out. The Mac techs on this list are probably rubbing their hands in glee at the prospect of future business.

If I've misread this, try this:
Restart the machine, and this time keep the left mouse button held down through the boot process. At some point you will hear the drive try to spit out the disc. Hopefully this will work.

PS. what is a "photo keychain holder" and why would it need a CD-ROM?


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

I got into disk utilities but there is no sign of it there. Because it is smaller it may not sit the same way as a full size cd. Any other suggestions, anyone?


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Yes, It is a mini c-d and it is the installer for the photo keychain which downloads from the computer any pictures that I want to carry around. The think itself has a window that lets you view up to 60 photos. A nice idea but sounds like it may cost me to get it out. I'll try what you said, but I am on a lap top so how do I do the left button on the mouse?


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Tried to restart holding down the left side of the mouse on the laptop and could hear the cd trying to spit but nothing came out. What kind of costs does this involve? I have a Mac Solutions fellow in Barrie which is the only one I know. Do I have to go to an Apple Store? This machine is still under warranty. Does that help? 
This sounds like a costly mistake. And how do I get the install from the cd-rom? It is suppose to be for OSX10.4 so it isn't for the old macs. I don't get it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep trying. Sometimes it takes a few tries but it should eject.

You should use an external CD reader, or perhaps there is software on the photo keychain maker's website, for download.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

joyanne said:


> This sounds like a costly mistake. And how do I get the install from the cd-rom? It is suppose to be for OSX10.4 so it isn't for the old macs. I don't get it.


I think I have the same keychain and as soon as I saw that it was a mini disc I had to do a double take on the system requirements since slot loading Macs can't use them. I couldn't help chuckling to myself at the thought of all the daft people out there that would actually try and put them in their drives (sorry no offense! LOL)
I installed it from my external tray loading DVD drive. Funny how the developers didn't consider the fact that the majority of macs out there are slot loading.


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Yup, I thought about it too but figured that it would eject like a cd. I did hesitate but not long enough to figure out that something was really fishy. I don't have an external dvd thing so I guess I'll have to let the keychain go. Will look on the website for a download. Still would like to know about approx. cost to get this thing out and will it wreck the computer.AAARRRGG


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I think getting the software for your keychain is the last of your worries ;-)
Would it be illegal for me to offer to send the software to you??


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I believe that:

It won't be pleasant to get it removed at a store but

Your store in Barrie should be able to do it but

It won't be cheap

The installer for this keychain-a-ma-bob MUST also be available as a download from the manufacturer... methinks?? Or take up irontree's offer.


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

I think because we both paid for it, that would be great. Can you send it as a download?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

you know I just realized that I don't have the CD here. It was a christmas gift for my mom but since she doesn't have a computer I put the photos on it from here. But it is installed. I wonder if I zip them up it will work. I'll give it a try.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

here ya go MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

one thing I noticed when I used it is that you need the keychain plugged in first before launching the program, otherwise it quits with an error.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry, but macaholic is correct.

Depending on who you take it to, it will probably cost you at least $200, because in addition to taking the laptop completely apart, they will almost certainly have to destroy the optical drive in order to remove the disc.

My advice would be to tell them NOT to attempt to retrieve the disc and to just replace the optical drive outright. That should be cheaper.


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Thanks, I'll see if he can do that. What does the optical drive do? Maybe he has had lots of experience with this sort of thing! Wishful thinking. Off to the dentist right now.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

irontree said:


> I think I have the same keychain and as soon as I saw that it was a mini disc I had to do a double take on the system requirements since slot loading Macs can't use them. I couldn't help chuckling to myself at the thought of all the daft people out there that would actually try and put them in their drives (sorry no offense! LOL)
> I installed it from my external tray loading DVD drive. Funny how the developers didn't consider the fact that the majority of macs out there are slot loading.


I think it was on Macrumors that I saw a patent application for a mini-cd to CD adapter. Of course that will probably be a few years out still before it's on the market but Apple has taken notice.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes but the instruction manual that came with your Mac clearly states not to put in 8cm and irregularly sized CDs into your slot loading drive.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

joyanne said:


> Thanks, I'll see if he can do that. What does the optical drive do? Maybe he has had lots of experience with this sort of thing! Wishful thinking. Off to the dentist right now.


Or... it might be even less expensive to buy an external enclosure (FireWire and/or USB2) and an internal DVD +/- R/W to go in it, and leave the internal optical drive in your computer alone for now. $60 or $80 instead of $200, this way.

But really, I'd keep trying the reboot and trying to eject on reboot described above, at least a few more times, even if you already have done so. It can't hurt to try, at this point.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Eric0 said:


> I think it was on Macrumors that I saw a patent application for a mini-cd to CD adapter. Of course that will probably be a few years out still before it's on the market but Apple has taken notice.


I'm almost positive these exist. I've seen them before and they are used with certain tray loaders that don't have the recessed area for smaller discs. These are pretty ancient drives mind you.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

actually here it is Amazon.com: Memorex 3-Inch CD/DVD Adapter 3-Pak: Electronics


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

That sounds like a possibility. At the moment, When I start it up there is no sound coming from the CD trying to spit out anything. Is that a problem? BTW I got the machine in July and haven't read about it since so I don't think I registered about the mini cd's. You can be sure that I'll be more judicious another time. Will probably ask you guys if I have any questions.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Sorry to add to your woes joyanne but I found this on apple.com:

Warning: Inserting a nonstandard-sized or -shaped disc into a drive that is not designed to accommodate it may damage the drive. Some slot-loading drives may be able to accomodate 80 mm round discs, but their use is not supported and any damage caused will not be covered under your Apple warranty or applicable extended service contract.

On another site some guy got his CD out by holding the Mac on its side and shaking.

This is what Apple says:

If the drive does not eject discs, press the F12 key. Holding down the trackpad button during startup should also eject a disc.

Reset the parameter RAM (PRAM) and/or the Power Manager (PMU). 

From here:
MacBook Pro, MacBook, PowerBook G4, iBook G4: Troubleshooting the slot load disc drive


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Hi Malco, What is the trackpad button?


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Your regular click button.
The button closer to you than the trackpad.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

What happens if you press F12? Just the same noises but no eject?


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

THANK YOU ALL!!! I shook the laptop and knocked it gently against the soft sofa back and the disc slid out!!!! I will NEVER put anything into the machine that is at all suspicious. Thanks again. Joyanne


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

You are the luckiest person in the world - congratulations, & I'm glad this had a happy ending!!


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

BTW Thank you irontree for the install download. I am just charging the gizmo now so I will install it tomorrow as it needs at least 3 hours to charge. At least I can now use the thing and I really appreciate that. I'm glad that today's adventure ended as happily as it did! Thanks again to all.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

For peace of mind, you might want to try using a regular size CD or DVD in the drive to make sure there has been no damage.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

But not a valuable disk. I suggest something not too old too.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

WHEW!!

Thanks for the update joyanne.


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

I just checked the drive with an cd I burned and it is working fine. Thanks for the suggestion. I am going to do the install now and load the pictures. Trust it will work OK.


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Irontree, When I got the link, it asked for the EIE. Do you have any idea what that is? There is nothing on the box that says that. Thanks, Joyanne


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

joyanne said:


> Tried to restart holding down the left side of the mouse on the laptop and could hear the cd trying to spit but nothing came out. What kind of costs does this involve? I have a Mac Solutions fellow in Barrie which is the only one I know. Do I have to go to an Apple Store? This machine is still under warranty. Does that help?
> This sounds like a costly mistake. And how do I get the install from the cd-rom? It is suppose to be for OSX10.4 so it isn't for the old macs. I don't get it.


Whoops - I missed the post where you got it out .... 

It may not be as costly as you think but rather than cause more damage to your computer I would call Dave at Mac Solutions - great guy to deal with and I guarantee you aren't the first to do this.


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Thanks Simon, Good to know. I'll use him if and when I need something. Good to get a reference. He sounded like a nice guy on the phone.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

joyanne said:


> Irontree, When I got the link, it asked for the EIE. Do you have any idea what that is? There is nothing on the box that says that. Thanks, Joyanne


Hey there looks like you need the installer then because something must get installed at a system level.... Good news though I tracked down the installer. You can get it here MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

P.S. Glad to hear that you got the disc out of your computer.
In the future if you MUST use one of those 3 inch discs track down one of those adapters that I posted a link to earlier in the thread. This will make it a full sized cd


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I've had normal disks stick in my MBP and my 12" Al Powerbook before it, from time to time for no apparent reason.

In each case, I simply turned the laptop completely upside down and then pushed the eject key. The disks ejected easily every time.

A good tip to file for the future in case it ever happens to you.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

When a regular disc gets stuck in the drive, I have always been able to get it out with a paper clip - the indespensable mac tool since the dawn of time …


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't believe that is an option any more


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Can't imagine getting anything out from the slot with a paper clip. How does that work? There is nothing to grab. Gravity really worked well in my case. The disc just slid out.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

There used to be a hole beside every removable disk slot.
If you pushed a paper clip into the hole it would release the disk.
Before the mouse button method this ways the only way to get floppies out if they did not show up on the desktop to be dragged to the trash.

I always had a partially straightened paper clip on my desk.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

That same thing happened to a friend on his G3 iMac a few years back. He phoned me and asked what to do. I did a Google search and found someone who had some luck inserting a regular CD with some double sided tape on it. I suggested he try that as a last resort. I wish I'd seen the "turn it upside down" method. Although difficult with an old iMac it might have worked.

He eventually tried the double-sided tape method but it didn't work. Then he had someone over who thought he could remove and take apart the CD drive and the person wrecked the drive. I don't think he ever got the drive replaced and he's onto using a G4 iBook now.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Malco said:


> I always had a partially straightened paper clip on my desk.


LOL, yeah me too. I first learned about the invaluable paper clip with my first Mac in '94.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Carried a staightened paper clip with me when I was doing tech support at schools. Called it the $1000 paper clip.

Found a credit card in a G3 iMac. Used the flat on it's face method when the paperclip failed. At least it was easy to track down the culprit.


----------



## joyanne (Dec 29, 2007)

*Help! c-d rom stuck in computer*

Where is the hole in the MBP. an't see how either method would work with this unit. But the gravity thing seems to.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, I may be dated, but on my G4 TiPB the paperclip hole is on the far right end of the CD slot.


----------

